# Picked up a 12'8" 4-8



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to sling any bait yet but will be on the beach in about an hour or 2. My first impressions are very satisfactory. I was shocked at how light the rod is. It also just feels great. I stopped by Tommy's about 5:30pm to pick it up. Just his willingness to meet me after 5pm on a Friday is awesome. I was expecting to show up and pick up my rod and hit the road because I'm sure Tommy had more important things to do than hang out with some noob wannabe fisherman but oh nooo. Tommy took me and my new Akios upstairs and proceeded to show me how to adjust the spool and how to balance the spool. In the process, I ended up with a new spool of quality 20lb line. I was going to pick up some cheap stuff and use it until I was sure I had a handle slinging a conventional reel. He also gave me some great advice on surf fishing in general and a few casting tips. I will write a review on the rod after I have fished it but I have to say that the buying of the rod was just awesome. You can tell that Tommy has a passion for fishing when you talk to him and his willingness to spend time sharing his knowledge is over and above what I had any right to expect, especially after 5pm on a Friday. All in all, I was there for over an hour. Thanks for your time Tommy.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tommy is first class that's for sure. You will love that rod


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I fished from 7am to 5:30 pm using 2 rods. The current was running so hard where I was at that 8oz was running south and would be on the beach in about 8 minutes. The rod and reel threw 6oz great but I felt 8oz was better in the 14mph winds. My casting abilities leave a lot to be desired and I was only reaching about 50yds with most casts. I had snap offs with every 8oz weight that I bought and was reverted to throwing 6oz pretty much all day. I was throwing my own rigs that I had made from 20lb flouro, I may need to step that up to 30lb. Every break I had was in the middle of the rig itself. 

The feel of the rod is drastically different than any rod that I have ever thrown and is going to take some getting used to but I can FEEL the distance in the rod, if that makes any sense. I threw that rod and my 12' spinner all day and I threw them a lot. I preferred throwing the CCP rod so much more and was getting about 10 more yards than with my spinner. My biggest issue is with throwing the convention reel. My right thumb is raw from throwing that all day. The only blowups I had were caused by operator error. I would watch my lead fly until it splashed down and forget to thumb the reel. Even then, the blowups were not bad and I just had to strip off some line. It is also weird for me to have to remember to guide the line back on the reel but that started to come naturally by the end of the day and I found myself doing it with my levelwind Abu also. 

All in All, I am very happy with the combo of the 12 '8" and the Akios 656scm. You can tell that each piece is quality equipment and when you mate them together, it is an awesome fishing rig. Now I just need to learn how to cast!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Brad,

it was great to meet you.

A couple of things;

You must be ready to put the thumb down when the payload splashes down...  And BTW, we call that a professional overrun.. lol

Think about driving a sports car through a sweeping left turn as you cast. In slow and out fast. If you try to hit it hard from the start the spool will slip under your thumb and friction burn the thumbpad white.

Finally, focus on keeping the arms extended while you turn and pull late with the left. That is where you will find the distance....

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

levellinebrad said:


> I had snap offs with every 8oz weight that I bought and was reverted to throwing 6oz pretty much all day. I was throwing my own rigs that I had made from 20lb flouro, I may need to step that up to 30lb. Every break I had was in the middle of the rig itself.


Are you using a Shock Leader ? 

Remember, the main line of the rig must be as strong as the Shock Leader or you will suffer dangerous "Crack-Off's" - ( UK term for "snap off" ).


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Are you using a Shock Leader ?
> 
> Remember, the main line of the rig must be as strong as the Shock Leader or you will suffer dangerous "Crack-Off's" - ( UK term for "snap off" ).


I will definitely tie my rigs differently from now on. Thanks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

levellinebrad said:


> I will definitely tie my rigs differently from now on. Thanks.


Stay safe and Tight Lines !


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Tommy said:


> Brad,
> 
> it was great to meet you.
> 
> ...


I was definitely starting slow but I think I was releasing late. I was getting the burn at release and was doing some serious line drives with my casts. There were a few casts that really felt awesome. The rod was pointing at about a 45 degree angle and the release felt good. On those casts, I wasn't really hitting it hard on either end but they felt right and I was getting my better distances even though I was not throwing hard. I think I need to practice a lot to get my timing down and try to hook up with some better fishermen and watch. Either way, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Brad,

Line drive casts and thumb slip burn (almost) always mean one thing. The power is being applied too early in the cast. It is one of the most common errors in casting. 

The fix is simple but elusive.

The sinker has to be accelerated through an arc established by the rod path. Most casters in search of distance (I know because I was the poster child) pour on the power from the start, bending the rod deep early in the cast making it impossible to keep the spool from slipping under their thumb. This also pulls the sinker overhead resulting in a line drive, usually left of target. By starting slow you give the sinker time to get moving allowing you to accelerate through the entire arc (with the sinker "outside" instead of being pulled overhead), finishing with a pull/push burst at the end. You have to have your left arm extended to take advantage of the pull part of the finish.

Took me years to figure this out... 

Tommy


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Tommy is spot on about casting. I turned my friend on to this rod along with an Akios 656. He's going to get a second one. When you have setups alike, you don't have to adjust your timing like you do with different setups


----------

